
Undefined medium – A free and open-source monospace typeface - andirueckel
https://github.com/andirueckel/undefined-medium
======
aarpmcgee
A preview image of the font on the README would go a long way.

~~~
JonahBraun
Looks like the website is done with it: [https://undefined-
medium.com/](https://undefined-medium.com/)

------
msla
So people like this but think GNU Unifont looks horrible?

Interesting.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Unifont](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Unifont)

~~~
sprash
If you are used to monospace bitmap fonts GNU Unifont does indeed look
horrible. The thing that bothers me most is that if you type "l2345" you would
never notice that the first character is a lowercase "L" and not "1".

For me "Gohufont" ([http://font.gohu.org](http://font.gohu.org)) hits all the
sweet spots considering monospace bitmap fonts. There is even a bold version
which is rare for fonts with this small size.

~~~
gattilorenz
Wait, they are similar, but they are not the same. Lowercase l has a straight
serif line on top, and 1 has a bent serif. It's also shorter compared to the
base.

~~~
sprash
Standing alone you can never be quiet sure. Could easily be solved with
removing 3 pixels from the bottom serif.

~~~
gattilorenz
Plenty of fonts fail this test, tho... Including my default font: 0l00l

[https://ibb.co/YZc1J9v](https://ibb.co/YZc1J9v) (Brave on Android)

------
pimterry
This looks cool, but I'm not sure it looks practical. Why do I want a pixel-
grid typeface for programming?

~~~
Theodores
It isn't for that, it is a decorative retro font.

I think that HTML is a creative medium and that you can have more fun with it
than you can with old fashioned desktop publishing programs like Photoshop.
This font adds to the toolkit and the possibilities, I will be making a mental
note of it.

~~~
pimterry
The readme specifically says "undefined medium is a free and open-source pixel
grid-based monospace typeface suitable for programming, ...".

I agree it's decorative, I love the style, but the docs are implying there's a
reason you might want this for practical use.

------
tinkersleep
A monospaced 8 bit pixel font I made is 'Liquid Mean', which also aims at
Unicode (with some 2400 characters). But it is available only in a weird
format as a C library or an private format text file.
[http://www.theiling.de/projects/liquid.html](http://www.theiling.de/projects/liquid.html)

------
scelerat
Anyone use this font as their daily driver (so to speak)? I'm skeptical of the
readability and hour-to-hour fatigue.

------
sbr464
Nice work. I noticed the number 5 used in the fractions looks a bit larger/out
of place. I think it may have 1-2 extra pixels. I also think the {} () is
problematic, may need to be solved a different way.

------
edent
What's with this trend of not having issues on GitHub?

Do I really have make a PR first to discuss any bugs that I found?

(I say trend, because I'm noticing it more and more on open source projects.)

~~~
jesseb
The project hasn't been maintained since 2010 according to the README, so
that'd be my guess for this particular case.

~~~
saagarjha
That’s a different project.

~~~
jesseb
Oops, misread that. My mistake.

------
fimdomeio
I installed it just for the fun of it in a secondary profile for my terminals.
Love how it looks, but at 10pt I think I might have to push my chair forward a
bit. :)

------
bussierem
My only problem with it, especially for code, would be how tiny the difference
is between () and {} in this font -- I feel like that could be hard to spot.

------
nicpottier
Out of curiosity. What's the minimum grid size someone has created a readable
font for? This is pretty nice at 5x7, but how low can we go?

~~~
turdnagel
3x3: [https://tonypai.itch.io/3x3-pixel-
font](https://tonypai.itch.io/3x3-pixel-font)

~~~
femto113
Impresseive, but with some significant cheats for B, Z and the digits.

------
danShumway
This looks great! Maybe I'm just bad at finding fonts, but a lot of pixelated
fonts I've used in the past either look good at large sizes or small sizes,
but not at both.

I can immediately think of a few projects where I might want to swap out fonts
to use this.

------
icedchai
Neat. Brings me back to the 80's!

------
kentbrew
font-family: undefined;

... is going to make for some alarming-looking stylesheets.

------
andirueckel
undefined medium is a free and open-source pixel grid-based monospace typeface
suitable for programming, writing, and whatever else you can think of … it’s
pretty undefined.

It is inspired by many 5×7 pixel grid typefaces, especially Gilles Boccon-
Gibod’s MonteCarlo, which is unfortunately, since 2010, no longer maintained.

The 400+ character set fully supports Latin Extended-A with Western European,
Central European, and South Eastern European languages.

In addition, there’s many typographic symbols, mathematical symbols,
superscripts, double-spaced fractions, a copyleft symbol, and a capital sharp
s character.

—

undefined medium is available in OTF and TTF fonts for desktop use, as well as
in WOFF and WOFF2 fonts for web projects.

You can download the compiled fonts from the releases section of the official
repository.

This Font Software is licensed under the SIL Open Font License, Version 1.1.

This license is stored in the official repository, and is also available with
a FAQ at: [https://scripts.sil.org/OFL](https://scripts.sil.org/OFL)

—

GitHub repository: [https://github.com/andirueckel/undefined-
medium](https://github.com/andirueckel/undefined-medium)

Typeface website: [https://undefined-medium.com](https://undefined-medium.com)

